# List of DWA Reptile species



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone got an exact list of all the DWA reptiles?

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf
that just covers it i think..


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

For some reason that link sends me to the RFUK homepage....


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry, fixed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres absolutely loads of reptiles on the list hundreds


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah that is the entirety of what's currently on the DWAA. You've answered your own thread in the first post.:crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

all pit vipers and true vipers all elapids that list alone would be huge and a couple of rear fanged snakes.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> all pit vipers and true vipers all elapids that list alone would be huge and a couple of rear fanged snakes.


I'll make you a deal, I'm willing to compile a list of DWA lizards by species if you do the snakes....

It's only fair.....:lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm glad to see elephants in that list :roll:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'll make you a deal, I'm willing to compile a list of DWA lizards by species if you do the snakes....
> 
> It's only fair.....:lol2:


:lol2:yeh that sounds like a good deal:bash:


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

"Family Hominidae:
All species except those of the genus ****.
Anthropoid apes; chimpanzees, bonobos, orang-utans and gorillas."

lol, apparently it's ok to keep a human as a pet without a license then !


----------

